

Steve Jobs - Billion Dollar Hippy (BBC Documentary) - ajhit406
http://getdenso.com/videos/2995181

======
videoappeal
Watch it last night. Nothing new of any value. If you read any of the articles
when the guy died you'll know the story already. Only interesting bit was
steve woz saying how he wasnt bittered but was upset to the point of crying
when he read years later than jobs had fucked him over on the money from the
split for developing a game in the early days.

------
ajhit406
Reposting, the other link seemed to only work in the UK. Hopefully this works.

